# Want to buy a new rifle



## great white hunter (Apr 3, 2006)

I am in the market for a new hunting rifle, I am really not to concerened about the price but I am trying to get the best rifle for my dollar I have narrowed my search down to 4 rifles all chambering the 300 win mag. I will be hunting at various ranges sometimes exceeding 300 yards :beer:

Does any one have any advice which would be better ?

Remington 700 sendero
Tikka T3 Laminated 
Sako 75 Stainless Laminated
Mannlicher


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The Remington 700 is the gold standard by which all others are judged. I have a bunch of 700's, and see no reason to buy any other kind of bolt action centerfire. No matter the caliber, all are superbly accurate.

I've never owned a Sendero (as I'm left handed), but I've never talked to anyone who has who didn't love it.

I do have virtually the same rifle in my 700 LH VSF 308 (my work rifle). I can advise that my VSF is quite possibly the most accurate production rifle I've ever worked with. All I did was adjust the trigger to 2.5 lbs, put the action back in the stock, and it's shot sub-MOA ever since. I have no problem shooting 2" groups at 400 yards with this rig.

I'll readily admit extreme bias, but you can't go wrong with a Remington 700...


----------



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

I used the Remington XRC in 300 win mag on a May trip to South Africa. I was very happy with the caliber and the rifle, the longest shot was a little over 300 yards on a kudu. The recoil was less than I expected,I'm very happy with the rifle and would buy it in another caliber.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Remington Sendero


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The Tikka is just an entery level Sako. A Manlincher is a good rifle...

I would get the Remington with the choices you gave.

If you would consider something else, I would get an A Bolt Browning.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

GWH, this is the way I look at it. All makes will give you a lemon once in a while, but any gunsmith worth his salt can work with a Remington. I have a Sendero in 300 Winchester. If you look in my photo album you will see a picture of it, and groups shot with it. The weight takes care of some of the recoil, and the 26 inch barrel gives you a good deal more velocity than the 24 inch. This is especially so in the magnums. A 300 Remington Ultra mag can not reach it's full potential in short barrels, including a 26 inch. 
As long as we are talking Remington I think it's time to tell you about my last purchase. Remington really brags about their new 100XR Rangemaster. They call it a competition rifle right out of the box. Smooth as glass bore, Remington 40X full adjustable trigger 1and ½ to 3 and ½ pounds. They also talk about the superior stock. I had a heavy stainless fluted Remington in 22-250 that shot under 1/3 inch, but wow I could do even better. So it was off to Marv's Hardware in Mandan to trade.
Well, when it came the stock even though laminated was warped over and touching the barrel. They offered to order a new one, but I said no, everyone I looked at was this way, and I would just sand away a paper thickness. After removing half of the wood on the right side I was finally free floated. Off to the range. Worst out of the box production rifle I have ever purchased. Four inch group at 100 yards. I had noticed the trigger was a little heavy, so I got the scale on it. It adjusted alright, from six to ten pounds and had a terrible catch. I stoned it, but was afraid of going through the surface hardening. There was so much travel that I was able to adjust the sear beyond the catch. Now I got it down to 1 and ¾ pounds. 
Then the bore was rough as a cob. So out with the semi chrome past. 
In the end I have it shooting 1/3 inch groups, but it was a lot or work. One good thing I will say about it. With about any bullet or powder it shoots to the same point of aim. Now if it will do that with temperature variation I will be satisfied. It's a single shot bolt action, but if the first bullet goes in the right spot that's no problem. If I get three or four coyotes coming in at a time I may get a little excited about the single shot thing.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

What'cha gonna use it for?


----------

